# Wiring a Level Switch



## wwaller314 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a Babbitt LS2000 level switch. I am having a hard time trying to wire the upper and lower switch. I think I may need some type of latch circuit.

I simply want to empty a tank when it is full. I.e. the top switch will activate the pump and the bottom switch will turn the pump off. On both the top and bottom I have a NC, NO and Common. 

This is the exact switch.
http://www.babbittlevel.com/OM_LS2000.pdf

I must be missing something...

Thx
Bill


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

What do you mean by "hard time"? Is it a controller issue? Wiring issue?


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I briefly looked over the schematics and it appears to be wired for a "fill up" system and you said you were wanting it to work as an "emptying system". Is that correct?


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## wwaller314 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry, let me clarify. It is more of a logic challenge for me. My challenge is to use the top switch to activate the pump and the bottom switch to turn it off. And then of course it has to fill past the bottom switch as the tank refills.


----------



## wwaller314 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes. The sales person said I could do it with this switch. Was I duped?


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

place the top level switch in parallel with an aux contact for the pump starter, so that when the top level switch closes on high level, your pump starts. contactor pulling in will close aux contact, keeping pump running (your latch circuit) even when high level switch opens. place low level switch in series in your pump start control circuit, so that when low level switch opens on low level it stops pump. 
hope this helps.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Millelec is correct. Don't forget about a high level alarm in case of a pump failure. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## wwaller314 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, it does help. Thank you millelec. I assumed that I would be able to use the existing logic to do this without adding a latch relay. I thought it was just a logic brain teaser.

Thx


----------



## wwaller314 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thx Service Call


----------

